# SDA and Police Dog I Title



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Anyone familiar with this program/title. Thoughts/opinions?

T


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

They used to be part of the UKC, but parted ways in 2009. I'm not sure what they've been up to lately. Jerry Lyda has a club listed on the website and may have more current information
http://www.servicedogsofamerica.com/index.html


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Tom Cawood is on this forum and he is one of the founding fathers. SDA is what I'm going to title in. It is a very good program.


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

..He has some nice GSD's


----------



## Tamara McIntosh (Jul 14, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> They used to be part of the UKC, but parted ways in 2009. I'm not sure what they've been up to lately. Jerry Lyda has a club listed on the website and may have more current information
> http://www.servicedogsofamerica.com/index.html


I saw that, just wondering why UKC and the SDA parted ways? Anyone have any info?


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Contact Tom Cawood - would be a good person to talk to....


----------



## Tom Cawood (Feb 3, 2008)

Hey Terrasita - I would be glad to try and answer any of your questions concerning SDA, if you want to call me at 423-991-9562. The PD1 title is probably my favorite title, but I feel that the jump from the PD1 to the PD2 is too much so I'm in the process of re-writing the PD2 and adding a PD3.
Actually I'm considering overhauling the Police Dog routines completely or just developing some new titles. When SDA was originally formed it was based and is still very much based on schutzund, I want to base the PD titles more like the KNPV titles.

Jerry - we are planning another decoy seminar/certification for a couple of new groups that are getting involved with us next year. We plan to hold this in January so you and Jay need to try to attend.


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Tom...any chance i could come up in jan...


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Would love to Tom. Will we will have to get together and make the trip. It will be cold up there in Jan. Burrrrr.


----------



## Tom Cawood (Feb 3, 2008)

Will - would love it if you could make it. Hopefully it will be held in an indoor facility so we want have to worry about the weather.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi Tom:

Was looking at a GSD Kennel website for a friend and noticed that they had titled in the SDA program so wanted to get an idea of what was involved and therefore the type of work/sport the dog had done. I'll give you a call and we can also talk about my favorite breed.

T


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

will fernandez said:


> Tom...any chance i could come up in jan...


 
Hey let me know the dates, I'd like to come out if my schedule permits...


----------



## Tom Cawood (Feb 3, 2008)

Terrasita - please do would enjoy talking with you.

Jody - I will let you know once we set a date, would like the chance to meet you in person.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Tom , it would be fun to make it a "Gathering II" where people could come and see what SDA is all about. A good way to see where others stand with their dogs in the SDA venue and to get new members. Food for thought.


----------



## Kelly Readman (Feb 27, 2010)

Is there anyone involved in SDA in Canada?


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Tom Cawood said:


> Terrasita - please do would enjoy talking with you.
> 
> Jody - I will let you know once we set a date, would like the chance to meet you in person.


Tom hit me up as well, I might need another stress relief by then.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I'd like to know that myself. I'm going to have considerable free time after the first of the year. I still enjoy watching good dogs and handlers.

DFrost


----------



## Tom Cawood (Feb 3, 2008)

David - would really like it if you could come it has been several years since the gathering down in GA. 

Harry - I will besure to let you know the date once I have things arranged. 

Kelly - There are no groups/clubs in Canada, but there are in WI. and MI. You ought to get one started!!!!


----------



## Rik Wolterbeek (Jul 19, 2009)

Tom, I'm interested too if I can work it into my schedule.
Rik Wolterbeek


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm thinking it would be worth another road trip to see the SDA in action!


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Amen Bob and to see old friends and to meet new ones.


----------



## Tom Cawood (Feb 3, 2008)

Rik - I hope you will be able to make it down, I've been intending to send you a message toask a couple of questions. I will shoot you a PM.

I'm leaning for the weekend of Jan. 19th. 2013


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Bring the vodka rick..


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

This sounds interesting and worth checking out.


----------

